# POD straight from my site?



## withindustries (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi guys... Is there a POD that will take and send out orders from my site without there own branding like spreadshirt for example... Even with spreadshirts upgraded site, you still have there logo and contact numbers on everything from my understanding...

I want ppl to believe they are dealing directly with me... If that makes sense. 

Thx
Mikey


----------

